

Ask HN: Use Kickstarter for Academic Research? - brudgers

Might it be more efficient  than grant writing and less fraught with potential conflicts of interest than partnering with corporate and governmental institutions?
======
irollboozers
Microryza, <https://microryza.com> we're different in that we don't follow the
Kickstarter model of tangible rewards.

------
chrisfarms
Petridish was targeting crowd-funding for research

<http://www.petridish.org/>

------
ig1
For most research it's unlikely enough people care about it in order to fund
it.

------
jeffreybaird
I like the idea. How can we hold them accountable, assuring the research that
was intended to be done, actually gets done?

~~~
brudgers
I suspect that it would be no less reliant upon academic integrity as any
other mechanism.

